# Heater blower only works on high



## JBJ Const. (Mar 1, 2010)

I have an 03 2500 HD and just the other day the heater quit working on speeds 1-4 is there a relay for this I looked through the manual and I can't find one labeled for heater fan.


----------



## Chiputz (Dec 28, 2010)

There's a resistor that is mounted in the airbox that causes this problem. Follow the wires back from the blower and you'll see it. It's a little plate that has a plug on it and mounts with one or two screws. Pull the screws and it will come out, you'll see the coil is burnt. Change it out and you'll be back in business.


----------



## deck2 (Dec 6, 2011)

Mine did the same thing a few years ago I have a 05 2500, the dealer told me there was a recall on that exact thing and now the heating system is covered for longer under. Might want to check it out with a GM Dealership.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

He may be out of warranty on that. My 02 was when I called. Its a $60 - $40 part.


----------



## Rainer (Dec 15, 2011)

Grassman09;1576447 said:


> He may be out of warranty on that. My 02 was when I called. Its a $60 - $40 part.


Thought it was a recall. I had my '02 done years and years ago, the wife's '05 Suburban within the last 12 months. Both were out of warranty but didn't pay a thing for either repair. Of course, my mechanic actually likes me.


----------



## JBJ Const. (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks for the info I'll check it out


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

ck the connector to the blower resistor I change them just as much as the resistor on these.


----------



## mn-bob (Sep 18, 2012)

brad96z28;1576629 said:


> ck the connector to the blower resistor I change them just as much as the resistor on these.


 X 2
Here' what they end up looking like


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Rainer;1576457 said:


> Thought it was a recall. I had my '02 done years and years ago, the wife's '05 Suburban within the last 12 months. Both were out of warranty but didn't pay a thing for either repair. Of course, my mechanic actually likes me.


I have a friend at a dealership he said my truck does not qualify. Almost 300'000kms on it. Apparently they also sometimes do not last to long before they fail again.


----------



## 06Sierra (Nov 30, 2008)

I replaced one in my Wifes 04 Yukon a few years ago. So far I haven't had another issue with it.


----------



## NickT (Feb 1, 2011)

I have an 04 silverado with the same problem, do you have to take the dash apart to work on this?


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I had to replace my 2002 1500's resistor last Winter. It takes about five minutes to replace it.


----------



## NickT (Feb 1, 2011)

Can someone explain how to do this ? Thanks!!


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

There are a few vids on YouTube. Link doesn't work when I paste it here from my ipad


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

NickT;1577402 said:


> Can someone explain how to do this ? Thanks!!


The resistor is located underneath the glove box and is secured by two bolts. Removing the bolts will allow you to remove the resistor and replace it with a new one.

1. Disconnect the negative battery terminal.

2. Open the passenger's side door and remove the two bolts underneath the glove compartment.

3. Remove the black cover from the resistor pack.

4. Remove the blower motor resistor and replace it with a new resistor.

5. Reattach the cover and the two bolts. Reconnect the negative terminal to the battery.

This video shows it very well.


----------



## mn-bob (Sep 18, 2012)

Nice write up !!


----------



## NickT (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks mercer didn't realize if was that simple!!!


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

NickT;1577609 said:


> Thanks mercer didn't realize if was that simple!!!


Ya, it's wicked easy anybody can do it.


----------



## cameren_j (Jun 26, 2011)

I have a 1999 suburban with about this same problem I only have the one speed and its wide open all the time it wont shut off just wide open could this be the resistor as well on mine causing the problem?


----------



## CashinH&P (Jan 14, 2012)

Mine is an 04 1500. All the speeds work but all of the right side only blows hot could this be the resistor?


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

resistor and new plug are @$50, cut and splice, just do 1 wire at a time so they don't get mixed up


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

CashinH&P;1584411 said:


> Mine is an 04 1500. All the speeds work but all of the right side only blows hot could this be the resistor?


No thats going to be either a blend door or most likely a blend door actuator.


----------



## 06Sierra (Nov 30, 2008)

CashinH&P;1584411 said:


> Mine is an 04 1500. All the speeds work but all of the right side only blows hot could this be the resistor?


That sucks. I believe the actuator for the passenger side is high in the dash. Compared to the drivers side being under the dash.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

as mn-bob posted the plug fails and takes tthe resistor with it....it may look good but usually are starting to fail on the inside....my replacement was heavier than the oem!


----------

